# Knox Marine Owners tournament



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Guys and Gals, Knox Marine will be having there annual Owners tournament this sunday June 3rd at Plesant hill lake. 7am start. I encourage anyone that purchased there boat from Knox to come on out it will be a great time. I am signed up and will be there ready to fish. Check out there website or give them a call for details.


----------

